# I'm getting a complex, am I the only Hymer Van 572 owner?



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi folks

I've been trawling the forums, but haven't found much info on the hymer van 572. It wasn't my first choice of mh (I was after an A-class) but once I'd seen it I was really taken with the build, and on my budget, I got a really good one.

If anyone else is considering this mh, let me know I'll post some piccies etc, it may help your decision.

Mine has the 2.2 130PS engine, which I feared was too small... it pulls like a trouper!

wilse


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Wilse

Is this the one with the two fixed single beds linked together? If it is, I've thought about that one, although it seems quite rare. I'm sure I've seen a new (UK) price of only £32k or something, which is very cheap for a Hymer.

There's a couple of others members showing this van, and one of the mods (Peejay) has got one, I think.

Welcome to the forums, by the way!  

Gerald


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Gerald

Yes it is the one with the two fixed beds, for an extortionate price, you can buy a "bit of foam and wood" to make a big bed.

I'd be very surprised if the new price is £32k... well worried more like!
That said depends on the spec...
Mine is Silver, with quite a few optional extra's: alloys, aircon, cruise, awning... blah, blah, blah,...










It's my first mh, so I'm probably biased, but it's brilliant, we will be going to the isle of wight in it this weekend, as it's second outing.

wilse


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wilse

They do look good ... caught my eye at the NEC but I have not seen the model you own...must look in October at the next show.

There are a few listed members who own a Hymer van (14) but not exactly your model ... go to the Members List << and use

hymer van

or

hymervan

as the search words in the "Find matching motorhomes " box...

Mike


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*hymervan*

Hi Gerald we considered changing our van this year and the 2 we fancied were the hymervan's.

We manged to get to see the 522 and decided it was too dark inside but the clincher was the garage was not wide enough for our needs.

I knew that the 572 had a larger access door, and the 2 single beds were more to our liking.

Unfortunately to date I have not found a dealer who had one in stock for viewing.

Is yours RHD and did you buy in this country? If so where?

Thanks

Pete


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I like the the Hymer Van 572 very much, if we didnt have the kids it would have been my choice.

We have never see a one the same as C 622 CL yet on the road either.










Richard...


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Mike

If you just type in Hymer you get 1307 people with one!


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Wilse

There was some sort of review of you van in Practical Motrohome in June.

You might find someone who can scan it for you.

June 2007
Big Group Test: Auto-Trail Cheyenne 632; McLouis Tandy 663; Rapido 7098F; Swift Bolero 680FB
First Look: Bilbo's De Zine; Bessacarr E769; Hymer Van 572; Knaus S-Liner 800 LEG
Carthago Ppus 5.2

Glacier


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: hymervan*



PeteS said:


> Unfortunately to date I have not found a dealer who had one in stock for viewing.
> 
> Is yours RHD and did you buy in this country? If so where?
> 
> ...


Pete

We bought private, it's only 7 months old.

You are more than welcome to have a butchers at mine if you like, we are near to Sheffield.

And yes it's RHD, our first choice was LHD, but hey when buying 2nd hand you can't be choosy.

wilse


----------



## gorgeousgeorge (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: I'm getting a complex, am I the only Hymer Van 572 owner*

You are not the only one, i was after a 544 10 years old and ended up importing a new 572 in Nov last year. cos its cracking and i can use it as a second car, saved £8000 by self importing. cant stop at home now and waiting for retirement.

France is great!!!!!!!!

I've been trawling the forums, but haven't found much info on the hymer van 572. It wasn't my first choice of mh (I was after an A-class) but once I'd seen it I was really taken with the build, and on my budget, I got a really good one.

If anyone else is considering this mh, let me know I'll post some piccies etc, it may help your decision.

Mine has the 2.2 130PS engine, which I feared was too small... it pulls like a trouper!

wilse[/quote] :roll:


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*hymer*

Ok I'll own up. Just put a deposit down on one at the York show.

Just waiting to have an Autoclutch fitted by TB and should pick it up early October.

Can't wait ahh the luxury of a fixed bed and a garage to stick the mob scooter in.

Will have to compromise on lounging space, but another plus from our old van (AS Nuevo) is Carole can sit in the rear belted seat.

Pete


----------

